# Got Our Whites Tree Frogs - HELP



## mcchriswood (Mar 30, 2008)

Me and my friend went today too get our whites tree frog. We changed our heat mat from the back (due to here being polystyrene backdrop) to the side of the terrarium. (exo terra 12x12x18) The mat is also an exo terra 8x8. The problem we have is the tank is not gettig any hotter than 25 degrees celsius. I have read here White's Tree Frog Care Sheet | White's Tree Frogs that this seems not a problem but o here it says about 30. At night temperature is dropping too 21 ish.
Frog is i think 6 mos old.
Also another thing is the humidity. This is currently on 70%. Is this too high?? If so how too lower it?? could it be again heat mat issue??
There is no heat lamps.
I take it too raise it you have too most the tank if it drops say below 30. But what about when it is high like this?? Isit a problem. The only thing i can think why its high is not enough heat or the substrate has only been in a day.
Please help me oin these little things.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## mcchriswood (Mar 30, 2008)

just too add. Hygrometer and temp gauge are on opposite side too heat mat


----------



## mcchriswood (Mar 30, 2008)

anyone....


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

well, for one. you know what I am going to say about the size of the set up for a 6 mth old frog, you will need to buy a much bigger one in about 6 weeks time, sorry to say this, but it's true, the poor frog will get stressed out being in such a tiny set up 

and really you need to get the temp up yes, buy another heat mat! I have 2 big ones on my big tank to get the temp to 30'c. also, are you using the dial meters or the digital ones? if it's the dial ones, you will be best getting the digital ones to get sccurate readings. you'll be suprised how off they can be.
70% is fine. but then you should have known this already????
I'm sorry to have a moan, but caring for these creatures isn't like getting a hamster, they can live up to 20 years in captivity, would you like to live in a shoe box sized house for 20 years? I know I wouldn't.
but honestly please buy a bigger tank  I feel sad that you didn't listen to us  we are only trying to help you care for your lovely little friend in the best possible way.


----------



## mcchriswood (Mar 30, 2008)

hold up you have the wrong end of the stick here. My friend has bought the small set up. And has the 6 month old frog. 
I have bought the medium set up and do not yet have a frog as that is what you advised me too do.
His care sheet from the pet shop says humidity of 30-50 and his is reading 70. You said 70 is fine. Everywhere you look different people say different things. I posted a site yesterday saying temperature of 70 - 85. So why is our one wrong??
Its hard too do specifically what everyone wants because everybody says different things. However we do know we have to get the temperature up but sites etc dont say this. He was being kept at 26 in the shop.
Correct me on any of this if im wrong. 

On another note....feeding. He says he fed the crickets carrot last night and its all gone. And the frog was fed at the shop on monday. Should he feed the frog tonight. and how mmany crickets should be put in.
And how often should you feed the crickets. Im sure you can understand the contrasting information.
Also during the day we know they are nocturnal. But how much should they move around. My one hasnt moved far since i last see him this morning. And his water bowl looks clean so i gather he hasnt been in.
He was bright green last night and is browner know hes sitting on the glass NEXT to the heatmat.
Im going up there tonight ill try and grab some pics
Chris


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

ok my apologies, I keep mine at around 60-70% and the temp at 28-30'c in the day, I keep the mat one 24hrs and switch the lights off in the evening, it's perfectly normal for them to go brown when they are sleeping, and they should go green again when they are awake. they won't move in the day, unless they want to go and hide somewhere else. the 6 mth old should be fed everyday really. dust the crickets every other day. and keep the crickets well fed, feed them as much as they want. this way they are better gut loaded for the frogs to eat.
I take it you are using eco earth for substrate? my frogs sit next to the heat mat too, so this is nothing to worry about. just keep an eye on the temps, and the humidity. and feed the frog about 3 or 4 crickets tonight and see what he does, it's best to give them to him whilst he is awake.
the crickets will eat carrot no problem, I use apple slices, fish flakes, porridge oats, and sometimes I add cricket food made by t-rex. you can get it online.
and I do agree with you on the conflicting care sheets, I have stated this to many people there needs to be a consistant sheet that we can all read from. but it does now sound that you have it all sorted  and yes, can't wait to see pics  xx


----------



## mcchriswood (Mar 30, 2008)

good good thanks jen 
should we definately invest in another heat mat for the back?? Will it go throiugh the rock polystyrene backdrop??
As for feeding i might do it when im up my friends at 8ish. What best way to get them out of tub. Between fingers one at a time. They wont all jump out will they. As for lighting they have no lights on durig the day or at night. I was going to get a 2 UV bulb for him yesterday but decided against it again due to conflict.


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

thermostat!


----------



## mcchriswood (Mar 30, 2008)

when asking about a heat stat in the shop we got told that becasue the total output the heatmat is not that high due to it not being able too burn the frog the stat wouldnt be able too raise the temperature past what it already achieves.
|Or something??


----------



## drowning sorrows (May 3, 2009)

well mine aren't on a mat stat and there happy enough. umm like u say i don't think the heat from a 2nd heat mat would go through the backwall, put it on the other side?

as for feeding, personally i don't touch or pick my frogs up unless completly nessesery. as your thinking of removing them to another tub, i'm guessing they cant find there food in their viv yet?
so if removing them is nessesery either wear non latex gloves or wash your hands (without soap) before, and wet your hand with de-chlorinated water before handing and then wash your hands after handing.

oh and lighting, well it isn't vital (unless you've got live plants), but it helps with the 12 hour photoperiod - 2.0 is plenty. 

hope this helps


----------



## mcchriswood (Mar 30, 2008)

Thannks alot....i could heat the other side but im worrying about it being too near the thermometer etc and interferring. And also then there may not be a cooler spot if needed.
Thanks alot once again

Chris


----------



## drowning sorrows (May 3, 2009)

ahh yes, forgot about the cooler spot, sorry :S my bad

umm...i'm not sure then, is there no room on the same side as the other mat?


----------



## mcchriswood (Mar 30, 2008)

maybe ill upgrade too a larger matt then. 
Good idea.


----------



## drowning sorrows (May 3, 2009)

sounds sweet


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I totally cover one side with my mat and have a smaller one on the other side, keeps the temps up to 29-30 ish nicely  and giving them the 12 hour day/night cycle might help them. 
As for the feeding thing, I just lift the one corner of the tub and shake a few out, but if you are wanting to dust them I stick the whole tub of crix in the fridge for a few mins, it slows them down so I can grab a few out and dust them.
but yeh, the heat will not get through the poly background, no matter what the wattage lol. bit of a thick design from exo if you ask me!! I don't use them, I use cocopanel and silicone it on, then silicone the exo background to the reverse of my tank to 'bounce' the heat back in, works a treat!


----------



## mcchriswood (Mar 30, 2008)

maybe he should have got the 10x11 rather than 8x8
because i dont think two 8x8s will fit
should he totally cover one side too then
Thanks
Chris


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

it might be best, just curious, did you/your friend get the exo heat mats? if so just thought i'd warn you, they have been known to burn through themselves. I personally use the habistat heatmats, I use the 23x11 inch ones down the back and a 6x11 on the side.


----------



## mcchriswood (Mar 30, 2008)

yes they are exo. I may get a habistat for mine though - They are also cheaper if bought off of ebay.

How long do you put the crix in the fridge for too slow them down....i dont want to shake a few in as there are some big ones in there and i dont want them to intimidate him.
All there food is gone also should i top that up??
Im also thinkin do the crix hide in the terrarium. If so i wont know if hes eaten them or not lol.

I have not yet boguht a frog as MY set up is reading only 22degrees and about 75 humidity. I will obviously sort this before i get my frogs.
The information im given is being used for both sets though
Again id l,ike to sya thanks
Chris


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I put them in for a few minutes, it just makes them slower so easier to calcium dust. and yeh they crix will hide in the set up, which is why I suggest to feed only a few at first and to do this whilst froggy is awake. keep on eye on him whilst he is feeding. and don't worry i'm yet to meet an intimidated whites! although mine will not eat the adult crix, so it's best to buy slightly smaller ones and if necessary you can grow them on a little bit. 
and yes feed the food! very important 
I bought my habistats of ebay  and my uvb bulbs. these can be useful to aid with photo period and some people suggest it helps with absorbtion of d3 and calcium. anyway, can't hurt! I use one and plenty of people do.


----------



## mcchriswood (Mar 30, 2008)

did you get the repti glo 2.0. When i went to the shop to get one for my compact hood there were two different sizes. I dont know what size i need too buy for my hood. I know they were 18.69 or something in the shop. Ill definately invest in one
Chris


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

ouch! that's expensive! yeh I use the reptiglo 2% and it's the compact canopy that comes with the set up, so you need that one, get a 13watt one, you need 2 bulbs for the bigger tank, and only 1 for the smaller tank. deof get them off ebay, soo much cheaper, I think I pay about £14 each on there inc p&p


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> it might be best, just curious, did you/your friend get the exo heat mats? if so just thought i'd warn you, they have been known to burn through themselves. I personally use the habistat heatmats, I use the 23x11 inch ones down the back and a 6x11 on the side.


I use a large exo terra rainforest heat wave on the side and a medium one underneath. The large is only 12 watts and the medium is 8. I haven't had any problems with them (yet) and the tank stays at about 28 degrees during the day. Is it the desert exo terras that burn through themselves, as I know they are a higher wattage.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

yeh it might be the desert ones, I just didn't like the whole thing about the fire risk! it's bad of exo really for them to be like that.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> yeh it might be the desert ones, I just didn't like the whole thing about the fire risk! it's bad of exo really for them to be like that.


oh god fire risk?! I hate the fact that you HAVE to stick them to the glass and getting them off is a nightmare!:censor:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

this is another thing that put me off them, once they are on, they are ON, much prefer the habistat ones. and yes I have heard of them starting fires!! I have seen examples of them melting. but I do think these were the desert ones, and tbh not sure if they had adequate air to them to be sure that this wasn't the cause. but hey, any risk is a risk!!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I stuck the temperature probe on the large mat about half an hour ago and its reading 29.7 degrees. So don't think it's hot enough for a fire risk


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

no, that's fine


----------



## mcchriswood (Mar 30, 2008)

should the temp dial be on the same side as the heat mat?? because our is on the opposie??


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

put it in the middle! also you are really much better off buying the digital ones, they give you a much more accurate reading, you'll be suprised how much 'out' the dial ones can be!!


----------

